# Self sharpening cigar punch?



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

I read some where that the xikar 08 model cigar punch was self sharpening but haven't seen that information any place then one website. Is this true? Are there other self sharpening cigar punches or ones that stay sharp for a long time? No recent info i could find on the forums.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

There is *no such thing* as "self-sharpening" and I can't figure out how they get away with saying it. I typically don't go in for expensive cutters and punches. I just buy the $2 cheapies from my B&M and replace them every several months.


----------



## xmacro (Mar 24, 2010)

Buy a Xikar cutter and you'll be set.

Xikar has a lifetime warranty on all their products - if the blades ever get dull, or if the cutter breaks, send it in and they'll replace it for free, no questions asked.


----------



## MrMayorga (Feb 14, 2008)

Herf N Turf said:


> There is *no such thing* as "self-sharpening" and I can't figure out how they get away with saying it. I typically don't go in for expensive cutters and punches. I just buy the $2 cheapies from my B&M and replace them every several months.


Sorry Herf, but I beg to differ with you. I've disassembled a few punches before and "self" sharpened them. :laugh:


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

i can say that the punch on my my xikar torch is the same blade they use on one of there punches, i used the dog shit out of it and it was as sharp as ever when i replaced the torch, xikar makes great products, with an amazing warrenty, i they gave me a new one for my old one and nothing was wrong with it, just had some bad scratches and dings, and those were my fault. if you need a torch as well i would say get the xikar element (what i have) as it will kill two birds with one stone. i have a cutter from cuban crafters that is "self sharpining" (not sure what makes it different then the other cutters, as im with herf n turf on this one) i have not had it long, but i can say its a grand cutter with a lifetime warranty as well.


----------



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

Thanks for the input everyone , ill have to get a xikar and be done with it. Wolf is made by xikar as well isnt it? I have been eyeing the wolf with 2 punch sizes. Any one have experience with those?


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

i can say the wolf v-cut is the only v-cut i would use, and best i remember, wolf is either made by xikar, or made inthe xikar factory. eitherway, they do have an affiliation with the wolf. lol.


----------

